# New trend in arrow rests?



## jwalgast (Aug 7, 2005)

Any ideas on the advantages of a double super rest?


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

$2.50 was to cheap for a good rest, needed to spend more.
If I break one I've got a backup already installed.
More must be better, just like razor blades. Next 3, then 4..... maybe Gillette will make them, of course they will break easier so more repeat sales....
Seriously - no idea unless one of the tounge in cheek answers above (or similar) nailed it.
Paul


----------



## jwalgast (Aug 7, 2005)

It set a National record in Arizona. It's Zachary Garrett's bow.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Was going to ask whose it was. Interesting. Guess that blows the whole "you need to trim that little "finger" off" idea out of the water. 

All I can think here is that he was looking for more vertical stability. Other than that, I'm not sure the reason.


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> "you need to trim that little "finger" off"


Sorry to threadjack, but is that what most people do -- trim off that little tip? I have often wondered if that would help but have been too chicken cuz I am a newb and am afraid of doing anything without consulting the board here ...


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks like the little flipper-flap thingy is trimmed off as well?


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

How does that work then?

"11.1.3. An arrow rest, which can be adjustable" would plainly seem to rule out "two arrow rests"..... wouldn't it?


----------



## DreamOn (Jan 16, 2015)

I spent more time staring at the extended clicker plate and DIY clicker mounting hoojiggy-thinger. What for riser is that? Looks sweet.


----------



## jwalgast (Aug 7, 2005)

Riser is Hoyt Prodigy


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

hooktonboy said:


> How does that work then?
> 
> "11.1.3. An arrow rest, which can be adjustable" would plainly seem to rule out "two arrow rests"..... wouldn't it?


A legit question.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

In case of one arm tearing/breaking you have an immediate backup.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Using either rest should affect nocking point height


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

I like that I'm not the only one to write notes to myself on the bow... ;-)

Tom


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

huckleberg said:


> Looks like the little flipper-flap thingy is trimmed off as well?


most people trim it when they work a plunger/button. i understand that the little flappy thing is in lieu of.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mika Savola said:


> Using either rest should affect nocking point height


Unless they are applied at the same angle as the arrow.


----------



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

John, 
I would have to agree with Limbwalker; having two super rests would increase vertical stability. The hoyt super rests also have the hook up at the end, so he may have wanted to capitalize on the advantage of that hook if he was worried about wind pushing his arrow off of his rest.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

I asked and Mr. Garrett was gracious enough to give an answer, the verdict here was correct. The arrow was flexing outside the rest and dropping a bit, this fixed the problem. 688, Wow. -Pete


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Pretty clever. Might see more of this in the future. Sure hope it's legal. Might be wise to get a WA ruling on it pronto.


----------



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

Love the clicker extender, filed away for future.

Do you think thats his brace height in CM written in the shelf?
I would rather mark my gauge then my riser...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

jeeperb said:


> Love the clicker extender, filed away for future.
> 
> Do you think thats his brace height in CM written in the shelf?
> I would rather mark my gauge then my riser...


Clicker extender is made by Terry Laney. You can usually buy them from him at any tournament he is present for, along with his awesome custom finger spacers. My wife, daughter and one of my students use his finger spacers and love them.


----------



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

One of the advantages I've found after shooting this two rest setup, is that the second rest helps to eliminate the arrow "bouncing" as the clicker goes off.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

WA has deemed it legal: http://www.worldarchery.org/Portals..._Ch11_Art11.1.3_Bk4_Ch22_Art22.1_22.3_ENG.pdf


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Excellent post. 

THIS is how you answer these kinds of question definitively. Good for them, and for Zach!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

kshet26 said:


> WA has deemed it legal: http://www.worldarchery.org/Portals..._Ch11_Art11.1.3_Bk4_Ch22_Art22.1_22.3_ENG.pdf


makes sense given some wire rests have a loop of wire with the arrow touching more than one singular wire


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

So, has anyone here been experimenting with this two-arrow-rest setup? If so, what are your observations to date?


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

kshet26 said:


> WA has deemed it legal: http://www.worldarchery.org/Portals..._Ch11_Art11.1.3_Bk4_Ch22_Art22.1_22.3_ENG.pdf


Great Post, Thanks, 

Rasyad


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd be curious to see high speed (though results, I suppose, count more). I guess this is one arrow rest set up that is definately not for string walking (not that it was meant for it...)


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

lksseven said:


> So, has anyone here been experimenting with this two-arrow-rest setup? If so, what are your observations to date?


Theres already a new paradigm. Ariel G. shot with THREE super rests in Shanghai. A couple of Kisik Lee's JOAD kids are shooting with a three rest solution as well. Saw it on a couple bows at a CA state tournament this past weekend. I should have taken a picture of it. 

Its basically the front half of the super rest with the arm minus the plunger hole. Then cut JUST the rest arm bit, maybe like 3mm of plastic, then the rear half of the super rest cut just in front of the rest portion to include the plunger hole. The result is all arrow rest portions are within 1-2mm of each other.


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

That's a good way to sell a lot of super rests.. ;-)

T


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Arsi said:


> Theres already a new paradigm. Ariel G. shot with THREE super rests in Shanghai. A couple of Kisik Lee's JOAD kids are shooting with a three rest solution as well. Saw it on a couple bows at a CA state tournament this past weekend. I should have taken a picture of it.
> 
> Its basically the front half of the super rest with the arm minus the plunger hole. Then cut JUST the rest arm bit, maybe like 3mm of plastic, then the rear half of the super rest cut just in front of the rest portion to include the plunger hole. The result is all arrow rest portions are within 1-2mm of each other.


This is getting to be like all the extra blades on razors.

(Which, to be fair, do seem to actually work better :dontknow: )

Will there be a KSL Triple Rest to go with the KSL Tab?


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Warbow said:


> This is getting to be like all the extra blades on razors.
> 
> (Which, to be fair, do seem to actually work better :dontknow: )
> 
> Will there be a KSL Triple Rest to go with the KSL Tab?


KSL Gold Ultra Arrow Rest. New Triaxial Multi-Contact arrow rest technology.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Warbow said:


> This is getting to be like all the extra blades on razors.
> 
> (Which, to be fair, do seem to actually work better :dontknow: )
> 
> Will there be a KSL Triple Rest to go with the KSL Tab?


I actually went to an old style safety razor and get a cleaner shave, though the blades dont last as long. That being said at 100 for $12 I have 2 years worth of blades in my drawer.

All that aside, 
I will be interested to see if someone markets a multi arm rest, hoyt specifically. Maybe call it the Hoyt Super Duper Rest?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

bobnikon said:


> I actually went to an old style safety razor and get a cleaner shave, though the blades dont last as long. That being said at 100 for $12 I have 2 years worth of blades in my drawer.
> 
> All that aside,
> I will be interested to see if someone markets a multi arm rest, hoyt specifically. Maybe call it the Hoyt Super Duper Rest?


Hoyt Super Formula Grand Prix Rest - $69? :dontknow:


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Warbow said:


> Hoyt Super Formula Grand Prix Rest - $69? :dontknow:


Sorry. I only shoot rests with Tecbars.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

If I remember correctly, the announcer for the women's team shanghai match mentioned that Ariel Gibilaro was using a double rest also


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

jaredjms said:


> If I remember correctly, the announcer for the women's team shanghai match mentioned that Ariel Gibilaro was using a double rest also


Just noticed someone mentioned that already


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

This might go the way of men's shaving razors before it's all said and done.

Of course, if this is what our archers need to build their confidence, then so be it. 

When I see these kids of "solutions" on the Korean's bows (you know, the ones who perpetually finish at the top of the ranking rounds event after event), I'll take notice. 

I've yet to see a Korean with stealth shots, Pilla glasses, B-Stingers, or multiple armed rests. I guess that goes to show just how incredible they really are, that they can still beat everyone in the world with technologically outdated equipment.

Maybe they're just doing that to prove a point. 

Don't get me wrong, the score Zach shot in AZ is no laughing matter, but I doubt it was the double rests that did it. Maybe it was, but like the Stealth shots, Pilla's and B-Stingers, I'm from Missouri on this one.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

I love it! Especially seeing the reaction of some of yooz guyz. Old dogs, new tricks and all that. 

Let me ask this... why do we still use the Super Rests when there are so many better (read, longer lasting), affordable rests?

I've given up putting SRs on my younger student's bows, because they're just not gentle enough with them. An $11 Cartel magnetic rest is now the default for the youngsters. 

I must admit... I'm curious to try this double rest idea...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Lynda, my daughter and wife have been using the same Hoyt Super Rests (just one, thank you) for about a year now. No issues. Yes, the kiddo's can be tough on them, but that's usually because the releases are wild and the arrows are dreadfully overspined and there is inevitable contact between the fletching and the rest.

The Hoyt Hunter rest is the best, most durable option for the kids. That Cartel will fail on you eventually (this from the guy who shot a $10 Cartel rest at the Olympics too). The one I shot was pretty bulletproof though. The new ones lose their arm at a moment's notice, I'm afraid.

Anyway, old dogs, new tricks, yada yada. I hear what you're saying, but I don't jump on bandwagons very quickly if they aren't already populated by the best shooters in the world.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Lynda, my daughter and wife have been using the same Hoyt Super Rests (just one, thank you) for about a year now. No issues. Yes, the kiddo's can be tough on them, but that's usually because the releases are wild and the arrows are dreadfully overspined and there is inevitable contact between the fletching and the rest.


Oh ye of little faith. Overspined? They're all shooting Jazz noodles very nicely.  The wear usually comes from where they have put the arrow on the rest before nocking the arrow, then they're putting undue stress on the rest. I've seen it happen umpty ump times, regardless of how many times they've been reminded to rest the arrow on the shelf first. These are my regular students, not the homeschool crowds that you witnessed, lol. 



> The Hoyt Hunter rest is the best, most durable option for the kids.


Meh. I haven't liked using it because the really thin arrows wiggle around too much on that wide rigid plastic arm. Adding a plunger helps, but there's a lot of re-tuning to be done, I have found. 



> That Cartel will fail on you eventually...


Oh yeah. Found that out the hard way before I discovered that using two sets of long nose allowed me to bend the wire more easily. 



> Anyway, old dogs, new tricks, yada yada. I hear what you're saying, but I don't jump on bandwagons very quickly if they aren't already populated by the best shooters in the world.


Zach may be blazing the trail here. Fun and interesting times.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Zach is no doubt blazing a trail now in the U.S. (although one record a career does not make... anyone recall that Jason McKittrick took the 70M 36-arrow record away from two US Legends that held it for many, many years?) but simple math is simple math. Numbers do not lie, and the numbers are in favor of single rest arms, unless the Koreans have been secretly hiding multiple rest arms on us for years now.

Its a romantic notion that something new under the sun has been discovered at our very own OTC, and that it could possibly be as simple as adding multiple rest arms under the arrow. However, I've seen this sort of "innovation" come out of this OTC several times now, and only time will tell whether it's true innovation, or something that looks good in the press release, but in time proves to be unnecessary.

Ahh the search and desire to find the magic bullet continues.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> The wear usually comes from where they have put the arrow on the rest before nocking the arrow, then they're putting undue stress on the rest. I've seen it happen umpty ump times, regardless of how many times they've been reminded to rest the arrow on the shelf first.


I see it from the finger on the arrow at the bow, and from people who torque the arrow hard down on the arrow rest with the index finger of their draw hand. Broken Super Rests are almost a flaw finder, because with proper form and arrow clearance they last a long time


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Since it's a $2.50 rest and double stick tape, not a tatoo, I decided to slap a Super Rest on my riser and test the TwoRest technique for myself. I haven't been able to shoot at longer distances yet, but the 20yard prelim is encouraging. What I've found so far is that my arrows have more consistent parallel to the ground entry angles in the target - including bare shafts. Not as much minnowing due to slightly different finger pressures from one shot to the next. Very prelim though...


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Im going to try the triple rest set up since I have time before my next tournament. Ill post my findings in a few weeks.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Why not just shoot them straight off the shelf?


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I can tell you that it did shrink my groups dramatically after only 1 day of using it. The thing is, though, that you have to be very careful about placement because if it's not in perfect alignment with your existing rest and nock-set your tuning will be thrown to hell. Obvious, I know, but it's worth mentioning.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> This might go the way of men's shaving razors before it's all said and done.
> 
> Of course, if this is what our archers need to build their confidence, then so be it.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is I like the Hoyt because it holds the arrow in a spot and it's not as bouncy as some of the metal rests. And now people are saying you could use 2 to do the job better.

Interesting thing is WA appears to treat it as a single rest with multiple contact points.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Why not just shoot them straight off the shelf?


Ill just put a whisker biscuit on my bow.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Gillette Fusion Turbo Arrow rest, 5 arms with lubricating strip...


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

So maybe I'm playing devils advocate here. But as I understood it, the front node should line up with the button. How will the arrow be effected (if at all) by the additional Hoyt super rest if it is placed in front of the node?


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

'Nodes' aren't established until after the arrow leaves the string. At that point the arrow should be flexing around the riser and not in contact with the rest anyways.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd love to see a before and after comparison with an archer like Oh or Ellison or Garret from 1 to 2 rest arms.

This is squarely in my WWBD? file (What would Brady/Butch (take your pick) do?). When I saw something Butch was doing years ago, I paid attention. When I see Brady doing something now, I pay attention. 

Full time archers in the RA program can afford to experiment. Full time professionals who make their living through competitive archery, not so much.

John


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been playing with this concept today (about 4 hours of shooting) and was amazed by the influence of the extra rest.

First off, i had my bow tuned with the correct nock height (bare shaft) before, and just stuck the extra rest on like in the picture. Just put an arrow on the bow (with neither limb touching anything) and stick the rest on so it is in line with the other rest. Arrow touching both rests.

The difference is amazing, my arrows, which have been all over the place with the nock lately (especially nock-high), and now they where all very straight into the target.
I was amazed by the number of 10's and x's today, way more than i'm used to. Shooting at 25 meters (about 28 yards) i'm used to shooting 55-57 points with 6 arrows, today i've kept most ends in the 56-58 region... Especially the point high or low, just outside the line just vanish, they just all hit the line now, because the arrow is straight into the target.

The picture won't upload, i'll try that again tomorrow.

I'm keeping this on my bow for the coming weeks, and evaluate again.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm still unsure as to what the extra rest(s) are supposed to be doing. Does a single rest bounce on release?

Oops saw the post http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2456875&p=1072813636#post1072813636

So on release the arrow was flexing outside of the rest? Wouldn't that happen after the 1st oscillation when the arrow should no longer be in contact with the rest anyways (but still connected to the string)?


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

The picture i promised:








The angle of the arrows in the target is a lot more consistent. Let's see in a few weeks if i notice a difference in scoring and consistency. *(hope it is notable, i've got a solid 9.2 ~ 9.4 average)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The vertical resitance of a rest has to be adjusted to counteract the vertical "shock" given by arrow at release. Compound archers find it normal, while they don't care so much of arrows flexing on the horizontal plane because they use mechanical releases. 
Opposite for recurve archers, that usually don't care about vertical resistance of the rest, but about arrow flexing only. But they should. 
BB stingwalkers archers know that arrow gives a bad shock to the arrow on vertical at release, so usually want touse the stronger rest arm they can find.
Original ARE rests are still available, after so many years of production, with 3 different stiffnesses of their arm wire, plus the extra strong BB version, to cover all vertical resistance needs. Spigarelli and others offers magnetic rests with very strong arms mainly used by BB shooters for mentioned reason.
Hoyt Pro rest a is a nice piece of plastic that has made the history of Archery, but it is quite fragile and not strong enough on vertical to be used by top level Recurve or BB men. Solution to use two of them to solve vertical stiffness problem is nice, however.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

2 more pictures of the bow, and another arrow group. The vertical stability is impressive so far. (all impacts on the target are of my arrows after sticking on the second arrow-rest, the grouping is thighter than ever).














I'll be shooting again sunday & monday, will report back after those days to see if this was just an extraordinary day, or if it really seems to help.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

So it seems like there are 2 issues that this config solves:

- The arm of a singular rest arm isn't stiff enough for the downward force of the arrow on release (what Vittorio mentions)
- Due to arrow lateral flex on release, the shaft loses contact with the rest prematurely allowing the arrow to drop (the reasoning given by the originator)

It could be a combination of both. If it's just the 2nd reason, I bet you could just stick with one rest but move it forward to the front hole.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Vittorio said:


> The vertical resitance of a rest has to be adjusted to counteract the vertical "shock" given by arrow at release. Compound archers find it normal, while they don't care so much of arrows flexing on the horizontal plane because they use mechanical releases.
> Opposite for recurve archers, that usually don't care about vertical resistance of the rest, but about arrow flexing only. But they should.
> BB stingwalkers archers know that arrow gives a bad shock to the arrow on vertical at release, so usually want touse the stronger rest arm they can find.
> Original ARE rests are still available, after so many years of production, with 3 different stiffnesses of their arm wire, plus the extra strong BB version, to cover all vertical resistance needs. Spigarelli and others offers magnetic rests with very strong arms mainly used by BB shooters for mentioned reason.
> Hoyt Pro rest a is a nice piece of plastic that has made the history of Archery, but it is quite fragile and not strong enough on vertical to be used by top level Recurve or BB men. Solution to use two of them to solve vertical stiffness problem is nice, however.


I have an old spig ZT wrap-around rest that has a crazy stiff arm on it. I'm wondering if I try that, if it would do the same thing as the dual rest. It would certainly make tuning a bit easier.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it is more than just more vertical resistance in the rest. Having two contact points after release, makes sure the arrow is unable to rotate around a single point. The result, a flatter trajectory of the arrow when shot from the bow. This is especially notable on bad shots, since a good shot should already have a nice flat trajectory.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

That could very well be it. If that's the case increasing the distance between the two points should be even more effective. Which may be why some are using 3 rests now (with the middle rest being redundant). Edit: as long as it stays within the 4cm from pivot (2cm for barebow).


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Another few hours forward in evaluating.

After being convinced yesterday with the Aluminium 2114's, i tried the McKinney II arrows for long distance. Going to test them at 70M later this week, but the 25 meter results are promising. Again grouping got tighter and arrows are very nice and level into the target.
I've got some tournaments in the next weeks, and will try the double rest idea for sure to see how it works scoring-wise. Till now, i'm convinced.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, my finding after a competition. Yesterday I had quite a bad day, with 4 bad shots of the 20 in total. In those shots I shot through the clicker, etc.

*But*, the good shots, that i can analyze, where impressive. Of 16 shots, 75% was a 10, which is about 20% more than my usual (looked back some older scores). I'm going to keep this on for now, and re-evaluate in 1 or 2 months time.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Fast forward a month, some new competition results.

Few weeks ago I shot a 50 arrow competition (25 meters):
23 tens out of 43 yellows (54%) with 6 8's and a miss (don't ask). Overall not my best form that day, but even then, reasonable amount of tens. 
I'm quite confident the result would have been worse without the double rest.

Yesterday I shot a 189 in 20 arrows (25 meters), 4 points of my PB and my second best result this year. 
Again the amount of 10's was way higher than normal, of the 17 yellows, 12 were 10 (70.5%).

I can safely say the double rest doesn't hurt my scores, and I personally think it even helps my scores, although that should be proven over some more time.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think 25m cares how your arrows tune or fly, as long as you don't f*ck up your shot, it's a 10. I'm still envious of the scores I shot at 25m before I even knew what bow tuning meant :')
70m is a much more reliable test, were you at the outdoor nationals this weekend?


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

Hoogie2004 said:


> I think it is more than just more vertical resistance in the rest. Having two contact points after release, makes sure the arrow is unable to rotate around a single point. The result, a flatter trajectory of the arrow when shot from the bow. This is especially notable on bad shots, since a good shot should already have a nice flat trajectory.


Think I'd go with that idea. Unless the rest wire is at 90 deg to the arrow shaft (as in Beiter) then the shaft is going to rotate in the vertical plane as the button is depressed. Test would be to measure the vertical loading on the two rests during the shot to see the pattern of vertical load transfer between them.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting to note that I didn't see any double or triple rests at Nationals. Not on Brady's bow, not on Zach's.


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Interesting to note that I didn't see any double or triple rests at Nationals. Not on Brady's bow, not on Zach's.


Perhaps they line up the rest wires parallel to the shaft axis (and not sloping upwards) in which case, other than the strength issue there is no benefit in using multiple rests.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Maybe like string stops, it was an experiment worth trying, but in practice the juice may not be worth the squeeze.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

julle said:


> I don't think 25m cares how your arrows tune or fly, as long as you don't f*ck up your shot, it's a 10. I'm still envious of the scores I shot at 25m before I even knew what bow tuning meant :')
> 70m is a much more reliable test, were you at the outdoor nationals this weekend?


Only shot 1 70m contest this year, that was the dutch Lowlands Shootoff (#3). (my first ever)
Will be at a FITA and the 5th Lowlands next month. I don't have non 2-rest scores to compare though. 

First lowlands I shot 306 & 288 without much practice. But I'll never know how much of that score was the double-rest 

About the 25 not being a good test, I disagree. Previously in the year i've had trouble with grouping because of the shafts impacting in the vertical plane, missing a lot of lines. Lines i currently almost always hit. And believe me, i've tried everything else in my setup to fix that, and found nothing that worked until the double rest.

I'll keep it on for now, since it seems to work great. Maybe after our own league's championships i'll take it off to try without again. But then, if it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Or maybe Zach did this as a test to see just how many people would follow his Lead and copy his Setup. Proving the power and increase in confidence of positive thinking on your performance.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Perhaps we need a sticky. Fad or fundamental? The problem is it would take years to answer some of those questions...


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

At Nationals, Zach was back to using one arrow rest. 

He shot great.

Chris


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Hoogie2004 said:


> I think it is more than just more vertical resistance in the rest. Having two contact points after release, makes sure the arrow is unable to rotate around a single point. The result, a flatter trajectory of the arrow when shot from the bow. This is especially notable on bad shots, since a good shot should already have a nice flat trajectory.


Yes, this is what I think, also. A double rest on my bow this summer (my setup looks just like yours) has noticeably tightened up my vertical spread, especially on the downside. I don't think it is a factor on good shots, but on bad releases I think it helps.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Interesting to note that I didn't see any double or triple rests at Nationals. Not on Brady's bow, not on Zach's.


Not that I should be in that sentence anywhere, John, but I had a double rest on my TR-7 at Nationals. I don't think it hurt me any, and I had a belief that it was a plus, so that helped me mentally (always welcome, that!).


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bob Furman said:


> Or maybe Zach did this as a test to see just how many people would follow his Lead and copy his Setup. *Proving* the power and increase in confidence of positive thinking on your performance.


Or rather, disproving it?


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

lksseven said:


> Yes, this is what I think, also. A double rest on my bow this summer (my setup looks just like yours) has noticeably tightened up my vertical spread, especially on the downside. I don't think it is a factor on good shots, but on bad releases I think it helps.


This is exactly what I am experiencing, less vertical spread.
People like Zach have extremely good form, and there is less to be gained if your form is that good.

Most of these tuning 'tricks' (much like stealth shots) are not to gain points on good shots, but to lose less points on bad ones. If you don't have the bad ones to start with, there is almost nothing to gain.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I recently went back to the single rest. Having the double just added another PIA factor to tuning that just wasn't worth whatever small gains I was getting from using it.


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Have you observed if double rests work better with a certain type of fletching?


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have not seen a preference of the double rest to any type of fletching. For me it works fine with FFP (and the softer plastic vanes), Spin wings and XS Wings


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Hoogie2004 said:


> I have not seen a preference of the double rest to any type of fletching. For me it works fine with FFP (and the softer plastic vanes), Spin wings and XS Wings


Thanks


----------



## MLArcher (Aug 21, 2015)

Does anyone have a copy of the pdf file from world archery? The previous link doesn't exist anymore and I want to keep a copy for future events. I have a bunch of arrow rests available and I was thinking of trying this out for kicks. Thanks!


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

MLArcher said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the pdf file from world archery? The previous link doesn't exist anymore and I want to keep a copy for future events. I have a bunch of arrow rests available and I was thinking of trying this out for kicks. Thanks!


Just get it form WA... http://extranet.worldarchery.org/documents/index.php/html/?dir=48


----------



## MLArcher (Aug 21, 2015)

Perfect! Even more than I was looking for. Thanks!!


----------



## kcchiu (Nov 21, 2011)

very interesting


----------



## DonTYoung (Oct 13, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Clicker extender is made by Terry Laney. You can usually buy them from him at any tournament he is present for, along with his awesome custom finger spacers. My wife, daughter and one of my students use his finger spacers and love them.


Does Mr. Laney have a website or any means of contact other than a tournament? I would be interested in his finger spacers. Thank you.


----------

